# Starter oil painting set.



## Wildcard (Nov 22, 2017)

Hello,

I'm making this enquiry on behalf of my wife. She is a competent artist usually using pencils and the such. However, she has always wanted to paint with oils.
Now the children have grown up and moved out we find ourselves with a spare room and time. So, with that in mind I am looking at making the spare room a studio for her and as a surprise I want to get her
A complete kit for her to start with.

I personally have never been able to draw let alone paint and rather than trust a word of a shop assistant I thought id ask here.

Hope this is ok and any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thank you.

Dave


----------



## john weik (Nov 25, 2017)

Just starting out? Use only the best art materials and paints when you do. Oil paints are a classic medium, popular for centuries. Some artists may be intimidated to take up this luminous paint, so we've put together sets to help get started or to continue the journey into oils. These lavish oil painting sets encompass everything from basics for beginners to the ultimate complete oil painting studio and everything in between! No matter your skill level or experience, you are sure to find the perfect art painting set to get you started or expand your knowledge in oil paints right here. Many oil painting kits also include mediums, brushes, and even canvas or easels

Look Some old paintings which are related to oil paintings Famous paintings


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

Today, cheaper brands of oil paint are fine. Their pigments are good, unlike in earlier times when they weren't always lightfast. I recommend Liquin as medium. Always mix paints with medium. Always use non-odour solvent. Do not buy cadmium paints. They are very poisonous to the environment. They are also superfluous. There are others, such as the pyrroles. Paint so that the paint strokes are visible. Don't be finicky. Paint boldly. Use decent size canvases. Cotton is fine. Flat hog brushes are the best, but nylon, etc., could be useful. The bristles should leave marks in the paint layer.


----------



## DefosseArt (Dec 20, 2017)

make sure in the studio is "bleached" linseed oil" i think that's as important as the paint itself..;-)


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Why bleached linseed? I use walnut oil.


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

Some say that bleached linseed oil, after it has been applied, will become as yellow as boiled linseed oil with time, although it might take many years. I don't know if it's correct. These oil mediums are kind of old school, causing diverse problems, such as yellowing, slow drying time, etc. I prefer alkyd medium, such as Liquin. The paint layer becomes somewhat more flexible, reducing the risk for craquelure. It yellows less and dries faster. Alkyd mediums come in different formulas, such as pastose and flowing formulas. They can be thinned with regular solvent. Of course, one can also mix them with oil medium.

One should also consider using an alkyd white paint, instead of a linseed white.


----------



## DefosseArt (Dec 20, 2017)

dickhutchings said:


> Why bleached linseed? I use walnut oil.


all kind of oil is good, even egg white, but i use myself bleached linseed, thats why i refer to that i think , but i think all medium is good to go:wink:


----------



## JosephineKjaer (Aug 3, 2017)

I would recommend refined linseed oil or liquin as a medium, she will find her preference. A selection of soft rounds and filberts and a couple of bristle brushes should do.

As for solvent, Gamsol is a great odorless and non-toxic alternative to turpentine.


----------

